# We've upgraded our Singing Pumpkins with NEW enhancements!



## Pumpkinsandspiders (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Pumpkinsandspiders (Jun 23, 2016)

Here's a vid with the updates.The updates look great1


----------



## Jack-o-Lantern King (Aug 3, 2012)

Pumpkinsandspiders said:


> Here's a vid with the updates.The updates look great1


Thanks for posting the video! Glad you like the upgraded animations!


----------

